# [gnome 2.24.3 et gconf] probleme verrou NFS (resolu)

## lagadu

Bonjour,

je tente ma chance avec le forum francophone qui pourrait peut être mieux me comprendre.

voilà les faits : je viens d'installer la dernière gentoo  avec laquelle arrive un gnome 2.24.3.

Tout se passe globalement bien sous réserve de ne pas solliciter le configurateur qui

manifestement rencontre des difficultés dans mon environnement. Si je configure le

tableau de bord pour par exemple disposer d'une icône pour démarrer un terminal, alors

assez rapidement je ne peux plus utiliser les menus "preferences", j'obtiens le message

suivant qui semble plus ou moins connu :

"Le contact du serveur de configuration a échoué ; causes possibles : vous n'avez pas

activé le réseau TCP/IP pour ORBit ou des verrous NFS non valides existent suite à un

blocage du système. Voir http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ pour plus d'informations.

(Détails -  1: Erreur lors du ping du serveur : IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)"

J'utilise un répertoire d'accueil monté en NFS, avec gnome 2.20 ceci ne posait pas de 

problèmes particulier.

Merci à ceux qui auraient une idée la-dessus, désolé d'être si long.

François

Université de Rennes 1Last edited by lagadu on Wed Jun 17, 2009 1:40 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## novazur

Salut,

As-tu tenté de faire ton montage NFS avec l'option nolock ?

----------

## kernelsensei

salut,

Une petite recherche ma amené sur cette page : http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/

Regarde la 2e question de la FAQ, c'est peut-être ça.

EDIT : Ah oui, merci de mettre ton titre en confirmité

----------

## lagadu

La 2ème question de la FAQ ne résoud pas le problème. Par contre je suis en cours de test de l'option nolock

du montage NFS comme conseillé par novazur et pour l'instant c'est positif. Je n'ose pas encore y croire,

j'attends un peu avant de confirmer ou pas.

Effectivement on peut se demander pourquoi laisser NFS gérer ces verrous, j'imagine que GNOME n'a pas

connaissance du système de fichiers utilisé (nfs, cifs, ufs, ...) .

François

Université de Rennes 1

----------

## anigel

 *lagadu wrote:*   

> Effectivement on peut se demander pourquoi laisser NFS gérer ces verrous, j'imagine que GNOME n'a pas
> 
> connaissance du système de fichiers utilisé (nfs, cifs, ufs, ...) .
> 
> François
> ...

 

Exactement. D'ailleurs sans cette option, tu aurais sans doute été confronté à des problèmes de sauvegarde aléatoire dans OpenOffice... Même cause  :Wink:  !

----------

## lagadu

ça marche bien, je considère que tout est ok, merci à vous !

François

Université de rennes 1

----------

